# A short composition competition for TC composers



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello! I just woke up and felt compelled to start a series of little 'composition competitions' just for fun. Tell me what you think of this:

1. I give the requirements of a short composition (no more than 3 minutes in length) and a time period to complete it in.
2. Participants PM me Dropbox or google drive or YouTube links to an audio file, or audio file and score by the deadline.
3. I then put them all in a poll and we vote for the one we like best.
4. Winner of the poll starts the next round by coming up with some requirements for the next piece we write.

Does anyone think this is a good idea? Would anyone be interested in participating?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed the competitions we used to host on here, so I'm definitely up for this.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

sounds like fun!


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm interested!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool! Great to see some interest in this. How long do you think is enough time to compose a a 2-3 minute piece of music for 2 instruments? I want to factor in that many of us here are probably very busy with life and such, so I don't want it to be too short a time period for us to actually get any of the composing done, but I also don't want it to be stretched out so much that we forget about it.......


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I think 2 weeks is sufficient time for a small composition. Of course it depends on how serious we get with it


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Definitely interested!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I think 1 week, otherwise we'll be waiting around for ages before the voting starts


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

One week will do also.


----------



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

There is only 1 piece really that would fit the bill for me, a canon. That is the only piece I am able to make it short without ridding it of anything because with a canon, I can have 2 bars being varied. Even my shortest nocturne kind of borders the line between nocturne and slow sonata movement because it is 7 minutes long.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2018)

The information for round one can be found here: TC Competition Competition: Round 1

Post any questions you like in that thread.


----------

